# Cattle Flipping?



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw on our local classifieds a add for a yearling dexter heifer. She is black polled and a year old, they are asking $600 (not registered) I am thinking about going to pick her up breeding her to my dexter bull, breaking her to milk and trying to sell her as a milk cow next year. 

Does this seem like a reasonable venture??? It seems like there is lots of want for my Jersey X Dexter crosses in the area, I have no problem selling them to family homes. My husband is laughing at me, so wanting to "flip" a cow. If I can pick her up for $500 and sell her for $1000+ next summer as a milk cow with a calf at her side I can only see the $$$$$ There is plenty of dexters in the area, but none are broke to milk?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Better yet sell her for a grand and _keep_ the calf..........


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I thought for sure I was going to read about a cow with a displaced abomasum. So glad it's not!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought it was a new spin on cow tipping. hehe > Thanks Marc


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

That is a lot of work for a $1.36 a day, not including feed costs.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks Allen I was thinking all kinds of things like that plus what if she does not bred ?


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

If she does not breed I will put her in the freezer..... The cost of feed is irrelevant. We make all of our own feed and sell enough that it covers the cost of ours, so our feed is "free" to us, as well as the animals are all on pasture year round. My concern is not so much what if she does not breed, but what if she is already bred?? She is running with her dad right now


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Cattle Flipping.... is that like cow tipping, only more vigorous? 

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> My concern is not so much what if she does not breed, but what if she is already bred?? She is running with her dad right now


Father to daughter line breeding is fairly common and not necessarily bad and perhaps beneficial. Line breeding Herefords


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, if you decide to try I hope you have better luck than I did. I listed a very nice Dexter-Jersey cross 2 year old heifer for sale, she was friendly, came when called, was easy to milk from either side and reasonably priced. I got ZERO INTEREST. 

I had to get rid of her and was forced to ship her to slaughter this morning. Disheartening to say the least. I put a lot of time, work and attention into that heifer, a mistake I won't make again. Hate to sound so bitter, but I am.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I was hoping that everyone was going to help talk me into this one ........ my hubby is not as keen as I am. He does not see the diamond in the ruff. 

The other big thing I have working against me right now, is I am due to have a baby on saturday.... so I am no shape to be going to check out a cow right now. I guess if she has not been sold by the time I am ready to get out and got for the hour and a half long drive to check her out, then it was not ment to be.....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

You might want to remind hubby that a lot of people make a good living "flipping" livestock. Ross Perot (the little guy who was all ears, ran for president a few rounds back) got his start doing just exactly that. One thing is for certain.... if you dont do it... you wont make a penny.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

If your keeping the cow a year your looking at an investment not flipping.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I'd guess she's already bred, which is a shame considering her age. Unregistered, most likely untested (PHA) and unhandled. I probably wouldn't risk taking this one on.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

I swapped my 5 mo. Dexter steer for a heifer the same age to try the same thing. My theory is that if it doesn't work out, I'll just eat her like I would have him. It's a little more effort put in, but I'm out there anyway. I guess what I'm trying to say is that, if it doesn't work out, you want a backup plan so it's not a total loss.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

springvalley said:


> I thought it was a new spin on cow tipping. hehe > Thanks Marc


That is exactly what I thought too.


----------



## Dusky Beauty (Jan 4, 2012)

65284 said:


> Well, if you decide to try I hope you have better luck than I did. I listed a very nice Dexter-Jersey cross 2 year old heifer for sale, she was friendly, came when called, was easy to milk from either side and reasonably priced. I got ZERO INTEREST.
> 
> I had to get rid of her and was forced to ship her to slaughter this morning. Disheartening to say the least. I put a lot of time, work and attention into that heifer, a mistake I won't make again. Hate to sound so bitter, but I am.


Makes me sad  I would have bought a cow like that but it would not have done you any good with me and others like me in the west. The "Keeping a Family Cow" board doesn't even see much action out here.


----------

